# Sniper Spotting UAV



## Kirkhill (25 Jan 2007)

Here's an example of a potentially very interesting amalgamation of existing technologies.

Putting a sniper detecting acoustic system on a UAV - as soon as the shot is fired the sensor head pivots to the point of origin and the UAV immediately flies there then observes the area, potentially tracking the fleeing sniper.



> New Technology Expands Air Force's Combat Capability
> 
> 
> (Source: US Air Force; issued Jan. 24, 2007)
> ...



http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.16851726.1133540294.Q5BzxsOa9dUAAHeSPdQ&modele=jdc_34


----------



## mckee19 (24 Mar 2007)

good reading, sounds like it would cost a pretty penny but u cant put a price on knowing where the bullets are coming from. I'm thinking this thing could save civilian lives by pin pointing exactly where the fire is coming from.
not sure but isn't there a post on this already? might be mistaken but i thought i ran across it somewhere on here


----------



## Can-american (7 May 2007)

Interesting you bring this up, my Battalion was on a field focus training with Bradley assistance and I was talking to my FSG, about sniper placement and how I would create disturbance to the troops and we talked of IR and the upcoming ability of this technology, good read. CNN later I learned also placed a document out on their news program.  Take care Can-Am


----------



## STA Gunner (17 May 2007)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Here's an example of a potentially very interesting amalgamation of existing technologies.
> 
> Putting a sniper detecting acoustic system on a UAV - as soon as the shot is fired the sensor head pivots to the point of origin and the UAV immediately flies there then observes the area, potentially tracking the fleeing sniper.
> 
> http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.16851726.1133540294.Q5BzxsOa9dUAAHeSPdQ&modele=jdc_34



Are you proposing putting it on the AV?

My read of the article is that the AV is on station above a camp, for example,  and the acoustic sensors are on the ground.  The ground based sensors tri-laterate the sound location and cue the AV onto that location.

I don't believe an acoustic sensor on the AV will work.  It must be from ground based microphones.

Cheers


----------



## Kirkhill (17 May 2007)

STA Gunner said:
			
		

> Are you proposing putting it on the AV?
> 
> My read of the article is that the AV is on station above a camp, for example,  and the acoustic sensors are on the ground.  The ground based sensors tri-laterate the sound location and cue the AV onto that location.
> 
> ...



Actually Gunner that is the way that I (mis)read the article.  I guess I extrapolated too far.  I thought they were taking two systems (Shot Spotter and the UAV) and physically marrying the two.  My error.  Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Expendme (19 Jun 2007)

It would be interesting to have, however there would be some limitations..  in the middle of a gun fight how would they be able to pick up the snipers sounds?  i'm no military person yet but in the middle of a gun battle i would think it would be quite hard to pick it up unless they record the sounds of every sniper rifle in the world..   i might be spouting crap here but i dont think it would work too good, thermal imageing would probably be better..


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jun 2007)

Expendme said:
			
		

> .......i would think it would be quite hard to pick it up unless they record the sounds of every sniper rifle in the world.....



 ???

Yes mate, you are spoutuing crap.

Recording sounds of every sniper in the world. Come off it, your point does not make any sense whatsoever.

UAVs are a common scene on the battlefield. All shapes and sizes.  During the Battle of Hiapha Street in Baghdad, we obseved these small white craft, buzzing about like a lawnmower 'in heat', as they were collecting info in real time as the battle raged around us, feeding it all back to the 'decision makers'.  They were high, and out of SAF range. Soon after these little guys FO'd, sometimes precison wpns made their mark, or the gunships would come in and hose 'em down. We heard it all.

The true believers had been sniping from a building, one JDAM not only ruined their day, and left a pile of smoking concrete. The sniping stopped (from there anyways).

Those were wild times.

This was about 5 months ago, and I have no idea if they were using the UAVs along with spotters, either way UAVs have their place.


Regards,

Wes


----------

